# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Usko Mera Halka Sa Ehsaas to hai!

## untruefeelings

Us ko mera halka sa ehsaas to hai
be-dard sahi woh meri humraaz to hai

woh aaye na aaye mere paas lekin
shiddat se mujhe uska intezar to hai

abhi nahi to kya hua mil hi jaayegi kabhi
mere dil mein us se milan ki aas to hai

pyaar ki gawahi mere aansuon se na maang
barasti nahi aankhen magar dil udaas to hai...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Us ko mera halka sa ehsaas to hai
be-dard sahi woh meri humraaz to hai

nice one :Smile:

----------


## untruefeelings

thnk u g, ghazal ko pasand kerne ka....

----------


## Muzna

good one  :Smile:

----------


## eastwast

sweet poem halka halka ak dukh ka indaz sweet sharing dear thank you

----------


## bangra_prince88

*nicely written*

hey dude u write good ghazal.

keep up d gud work

----------


## villies

woh aaye na aaye mere paas lekin
shiddat se mujhe uska intezar to hai


superb one

----------


## untruefeelings

> sweet poem halka halka ak dukh ka indaz sweet sharing dear thank you


thnzk for ur komment

----------


## untruefeelings

> good one


thank u so very much

----------


## untruefeelings

> hey dude u write good ghazal.
> 
> keep up d gud work


itz not my own poem I just like it so much that I though I shud share it

----------


## untruefeelings

> woh aaye na aaye mere paas lekin
> shiddat se mujhe uska intezar to hai
> 
> 
> superb one


thank u g
bye

----------


## villies

You always welcome bro/sis  :Smile:

----------


## untruefeelings

well sisoooooo

----------


## villies

ohhh okiezzz sis

----------


## untruefeelings

no probzzzz

----------


## Khamosh

*Us ko mera halka sa ehsaas to hai
be-dard sahi woh meri humraaz to hai*

beautiful (y).
Thanks for sharing

*khush raheay...*

----------


## untruefeelings

thankiu g  aapne humary pasand ko pasand kia

----------


## arman4u007

*Pir be achi hai muhje tu bahot achi lagi ..*

----------


## untruefeelings

thank u g armaan g...

----------


## RAHEN

bahut khoob..simply superb one...thanks 4 sharing...usse ehssas tau hai..:up;

----------


## untruefeelings

thank u g, lakin kehtay hain na dil kebehlanay ko ghalib yeh khayal acha hai, to wahi bata hai waise iss ghazal main bhi

----------

